

Ask HN: Review my website (dog owners) - hugonsantos

http://mydogbarks.com<p>Website where you can upload the picture and the bark sound of your dog. Every dog has a public profile with some data.<p>I'm looking for feedback from dog owners regarding features that I could add to make it more interesting.
======
brk
Would be cool to allow people to assign a hot-key to a selection of barks, so
they could create a soundboard of barks.

Other simple things would be "visualize this bark" where you have an audio
waveform display of the bark (this has got to be easy to do programmatically)
and possibly also a mechanism to categorize the barks by pitch or note. Then a
user could find a dog with a deeper (or yippier) bark.

~~~
hugonsantos
Could you explain what you mean by a hot-key to select the barks? I think,
regarding the barks, there's a huge setback. People don't have the sound of
the bark and don't know how to record it. But you gave me an idea. I could
have some types of barks predefined and people could choose the one that is
most likely to be their dog's. What do you think?

------
smadam9
Cool site. You need more content about the site and what it is (as mentioned
already). Also the email link on the bottom right is broken. Perhaps you can
expand the detail on the dog's profile - favorite treats, likes/dislikes etc.
I think dog-owners would enjoy this information.

~~~
hugonsantos
You're right. The site lacks information and the dog profile lacks other info
too. Thank you. The e-mail at the bottom of the page links to a php file that
redirects to a "mailto:" link. I did it that way to prevent spam. Maybe I did
it wrong but I don't know other way to protect me from spam .

------
thirdstation
You could add an "about us" page describing the point of this web app. What is
the problem you're trying to solve? Or, is this a "just because" app you coded
for fun?

Maybe change the copyright year to 2011. I'm pretty it's 2011 everywhere on
the globe by now :-)

~~~
hugonsantos
I guess it is. Happy new year! About the "About us" you're right. People
usually complain that they don't know what's the point of the website ;)

